# 132 Squadron - City of Bombay



## fco (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Do someone have informations, bibliography or whatever on the 132 Squadron, city of Bombay ?

Even articles or parts of diary of pilot would be great !  

I have checked the classic internet links (Raf websites, Wikipedia...etc).

Thanks in advance for your help,

Fco


----------

